# imprimer avec iPhone sur toute imprimante via Dropbox



## le pèlerin (12 Octobre 2010)

Qui pourrait me tuyauter exactement afin de lier un fichier Automator afin de déclencher une action de dossier. J'ai lu l'article http://www.igen.fr/iphone/astuce-imprimez-avec-votre-iphone-et-ipad-sur-toute-imprimante-dropbox-18621 mais ne comprends pas comment faire pratiquement  Je suis novice dans Automator !


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2010)

le pèlerin a dit:


> lier un fichier Automator



Ca tombe bien, j'ai écrit l'article ;-) Explique, je n'ai compris ta question.


----------



## le pèlerin (12 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, j'ai écrit l'article ;-) Explique, je n'ai compris ta question.



En suivant des liens suite à cet article, j'ai téléchargé un fichier "*PrintQueue.workflow.zip*" (*) que j'ai décompacté. Il s'agit d'un fichier AUTOMATOR. J'ai créé dans mon dossier DROPBOX un fichier "*PrintQueue*" censé recueillir les documents à imprimer. J'ai configuré le fichier "PrintQueue.workflow" afin d'indiquer que les processus AUTOMATOR devaient se dérouler dans ce dossier (Imprimer les documents du Finder puis déplacer ces documents dans la corbeille).

Mais que faire de ce fichier AUTOMATOR ? Où le déposer exactement afin que l'automatisation se mette en branle ? Je suis un novice absolu dans AUTOMATOR que je n'avais jamais eu le loisir d'utiliser jusqu'à ce jour.

Merci par avance pour l'aide. 

(*) <*PrintQueue.workflow.zip*>

ceci à partir de <*Print Files on an Remote Mac via Dropbox*>


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2010)

Ne vous embêtez pas avec ce workflow. Quitte à être novice sous Automator et à vouloir utiliser des scripts, suivez ce pas-à-pas, il n'est vraiment pas compliqué.

Vous ouvrez Automator, vous faites tout comme c'est dit, vous enregistrez, c'est fini. Vraiment, ça prend 2 minutes. Les actions de dossier font parti des choses les plus simples à utiliser, et parmi les plus puissantes.

Grosso modo, à gauche de Automator, on a toutes les actions possibles. On les dépose à droite, comme des Lego : la première est exéctuée, puis la deuxième, puis la troisième. Il suffit juste d'avoir un peu de logique pour créer des choses très compliquée.

Là, on créé une action de dossier. On choisit le dossier sur lequel on veut agir. Dès qu'un fichier va arriver dans ce dossier, le reste des actions va se déclencher. Compliqué ? Non.

Comme on veut imprimer, on choisit l'action Imprimer les éléments, et on choisit l'imprimante. Compliqué ? Non.

Allez, petite subtilité : si je m'arrête là, le fichier va rester dans le dossier une fois imprimé. Ca peut poser un problème : l'action de dossier peut recommencer et imprimer ainsi à l'infini. On va donc demander de déplacer le fichier une fois imprimé. Il faut donc créer un deuxième dossier (genre "Imprimé"), que l'on va choisir dans l'action Déplacer les éléments. Compliqué ? Non, puisque vous ne faites que suivre ce que je dis ;-)

Et voilà, c'est fini. On fait Pomme + S pour enregistrer, et c'est fini, basta, terminado. Les actions de dossier sont gérées par le système, déclenchées automatiquement et tout. Fa-ci-le, j'ai dit.


----------



## le pèlerin (12 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> Et voilà, c'est fini. On fait Pomme + S pour enregistrer, et c'est fini, basta, terminado. Les actions de dossier sont gérées par le système, déclenchées automatiquement et tout. Fa-ci-le, j'ai dit.



J'ai compris la démarche, merci bcp. 

Par contre, ce que je ne connaissais pas, c'est comment "attacher" une action de dossier... à un dossier !

Je crois avoir trouvé : Bouton droit -> Services -> Configuration des actions de dossier -> Choisir un script à joindre -> 

Et tout fonctionne 5/5.

Merci MacGé ! Merci Anthony !


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2010)

le pèlerin a dit:


> Je crois avoir trouvé : Bouton droit -> Services -> Configuration des actions de dossier -> Choisir un script à joindre ->



Si tu fais un script générique, oui, c'est comme ça. Et de rien ;-)


----------



## le pèlerin (12 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> Si tu fais un script générique, oui, c'est comme ça. Et de rien ;-)



Tiens tiens ! Je suis relancé là !

Quelles sont donc les différentes "espèces" de scripts ?

Les génériques, OK Et puis ? Et leurs différences ? Pourquoi choisir une "espèce" plutôt qu'une autre ?

Où peut-on trouver des explications à ce "vaste" sujet ?

Cordialement...


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2010)

Quand tu lances Automator, il te propose différents types de script selon ce que tu veux faire. Cette commande te permet par exemple d'utiliser un service comme une action de dossier, en quelque sorte.

Pour t'entraîner, tu peux par exemple regarder un tuto que j'ai fait dans une autre vie : http://macstyle.fr/screencasts/tutoriel-vidéo-renommer-des-fichiers-en-masse-avec-automator ou un autre fait par un bon ami : http://www.geek-touch.com/tutoriel-creer-un-lanceur-dapplications-avec-automator/


----------



## le pèlerin (12 Octobre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> Pour t'entraîner, tu peux par exemple regarder un tuto que j'ai fait dans une autre vie : http://macstyle.fr/screencasts/tutoriel-vidéo-renommer-des-fichiers-en-masse-avec-automator ou un autre fait par un bon ami : http://www.geek-touch.com/tutoriel-creer-un-lanceur-dapplications-avec-automator/



Que du bon, que du bon !

Encore mille mercis...

Il est temps de préparer mes valises... pour le Plat Pays !


----------



## holycat (1 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous!

désolé je réouvre la discussion 7 ans plus tard, mais c'est pour pour actualiser le fonctionnement d'automator en version plus récente(pour moi, version 2.6 sur El Capitan 10.11.6).

Je souhaiterais créer un dossier "Imprimer" dans Dropbox qui pourrait imprimer ce que je mets dedans, et vider ce dossier en déplaçant ce que je veux imprimer dans un autre dossier "Temp".

Je me base sur l'article d'Anthony :
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/astuce-im...ne-et-ipad-sur-toute-imprimante-dropbox-18621

J'ai positionné les éléments :

- imprimer les éléments du Finder

- déplacer les éléments du Finder

Rien ne marche. Plusieurs constats :

Premier constat, Automator oblige à rajouter le module "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués", mais ce n'est que pour Automator.
Donc, pas grave, je rajoute, mais pour le sauvegarder je l'enlève.

J'essaie de sauvegarder, mais dans le menu "Fichier", il n'y a plus l'option "Sauvegarder sous", je sauvegarde donc avec "Exporter", pour pouvoir ranger mon fichier Workflow où je veux. Bizarre mais pas trouver une autre façon...
Je clique dessus pour l'activer, l'action de dossier pour mon dossier "Imprimer" est bien mise en route, avec la bonne imprimante.
Je crée un fichier texte avec "Test" écrit dedans, et je le mets dans le dossier mais rien ne se passe...

Autre constat, le module pour "déplacer les éléments" me déplace le dossier "Imprimer" dans le dossier "Temp"... donc aucun intérêt, le but étant de déplacer uniquement ce que je mettrai dans ce dossier.


----------

